# [Recruiting] Star Wars Saga Edition - KOTOR - "Into the Infinite Flames"



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

_Recruitment ends July 20th, or when group is full._

Introduction:

INTO THE INFINITE FLAMES

It has been a decade since the brutal Mandalorians began conquering star systems beyond the Galactic Republic's reach, and the aged titan trembles with fear at the possibility of intragalactic war so soon after the disastrous Great Sith War.

Their motives as mysterious and shadowy as their tactics, the warrior-clans of the Mando'ade slowly tighten the noose around the Republic's neck, while the Jedi Knights advise caution and restraint, while hawks and doves in the Galactic Senate uselessly argue over the fate of trillions.

Meanwhile, over the decaying and riotous Outer Rim planet of Taris, fate brings a group of unlikely allies together in the face of coming war...


The Big Idea:

"Into the Infinite Flames" will be a Star Wars campaign for 3-4 players, taking place during the Knights of the Old Republic era.  Against the background of the impending Mandalorian Wars, players will take on the roles of inexperienced heroes (willing or reluctant, but heroes undeniably) faced with danger and adventure across a war-torn galaxy.

Characters (4-5):

Characters begin at 1st level.

Ability scores are generated by the Planned Generation method, but you have 30 points to work with rather than 25.

Your character, regardless of origin within the Republic, on the Fringe, or as a Mandalorian, can be of any available species.  However, the following species have yet to be discovered or have yet to develop their own space-faring technologies, and are thus forbidden: Cerean, Chistori, Ewok, Gungan, Kel Dor.

Choose any class, and feel free to use any talents, feats, and powers (including those from Starships of the Galaxy and Threats of the Galaxy), with the exception of the Jensaarai Defender, Dathomiri Witch and any Dark Side abilities.  Characters in this game, even if reluctant, are going to be heroes.  The allure of the Dark Side will be present, however, so a tragic descent into evil will be possible, as the story unfolds.

Characters may not have a Destiny at 1st level, they will be earned through role-playing during the campaign.

Characters will have maximum starting credits, and may purchase whatever they can afford, which will not include starships.  Again, such will be earned through play.

Finally, have some history for your character.  Is he a young Republic officer, assigned to a ship patrolling Taris?  Is she a young Mandalorian scout, assigned to gather intelligence beyond Mandalorian space?  Is your character a Jedi padawan with a spotless record until the call to adventure came, or a small-time thug with aspirations of nobility and prestige?  So long as it puts you at Taris, and leaves at least some room for heroism (Han Solo, anyone?), it'll work great!

Please submit a character sheet with your history for consideration, and allow yours truly a small amount of lee-way with character history to spur the game on.

*Approved Characters:
Styrke *(Nightbreeze's Human Jedi)
*Fornus Vail *(Lobo Lurker's Twi'lek Scout)
*Belloc Sinde *(ShaggySpellsword's Human Noble)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2008)

This seems like a nice saga game! 
I would like to play, will have a concept shortly.

I assume droids are not available.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> I assume droids are not available.




Actually, droids are A-OK.  As long as they've got personality (and are allowed by the rules to be played as droid heroes), go for it!

The following droids are appropriate for play as heroes in "Into the Infinite Flames" (Names outside of parentheses are what the droids are referred to in the KOTOR era, which will just use the same stats as the droids in the books):

MX-4 Medical Droid/Aratech "Unidoctor" B-C3 Medical Droid (2-1B medical droid, pg. 197, Core Book/GH-7 Medical Droid, pg. 147, Threats of the Galaxy)
T3-8 Series Astromech (R2 Series Astromech, pg. 198, Core Book, R3-7 Series Astromech, pg. 136-139, Threats of the Galaxy)
PH-3 Series Protocol Droid/CPZ Series Protocol Droid (3P0 Series Protocol Droid, pg. 198, Core Book/TC Series Protocol Droid, pg. 161, Threats of the Galaxy)
X-D3 Super Battle Droid (B2 Series Super Battle Droid, pg. 199, Core Book)
T1 Labor Droid/D0K0 Labor Droid (ASP Series Labor Droid, pg 203, Core Book/PK Series Worker Droid, pg. 160, Threats of the Galaxy)
CG Series Power Droid (EG-6 Series Power Droid, pg. 148, Threats of the Galaxy)
Cinnagar Droid Systems IDL Series Military Protocol Droid (M-3P0 Series Military Protocol Droid, pg. 150, Threats of the Galaxy)
CDZ-3 Probe Droid (DRK-1 Probe Droid, pg. 149, Threats of the Galaxy)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2008)

Great, I love droids, I was thinking on a droid with some of the personality of the HK series from KOTR games. I love that little killing machine.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds fun, just remember, be a HEROIC little killing machine.

...

We'll figure that one out.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn it Voda, you beat me to it . I'd have loved to suggest a droid also...  (Though propably completely opposite kind of personality. I'm thinking Marvin from Hitchiker's Guide)

If you're willing to allow another droid, I think some sort of prototype medical-droid maybe...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Argh...my other Saga game crashed and burned...so I'm interested.

I'd like to try a Jedi...though it might be fun to start as something else.

I'll try to get a more concrete concept up later today.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 8, 2008)

I am all in. I've been wanting to play a star wars game for some time, but I never had the time to sit down and read the manual. Well, I am still quite new to the rules, but I thing it's worth a try .

Here is a short summary of the character idea:
I've been thinking about a Human Jedi Guardian, named Styrke. A cynical 23 years old padawan, seemingly the perfect opposite of the Jedi stereotype, quick to anger and not really "wise", although he can be charming and wise, if he wishes. Only, he never does. Point is, since he started training as a Padawan, he realized that there's another side of him, although he doesn't know if it is a split personality, someone trying to control him from distance, or someone who has possessed him. He manages to keep it in check with moderate effort, but it gives him headaches and he is compelled to avoid revealing it to anyone. Only his master probably knew about this side of him, and only he realized that his disciple was not being drawn to the Dark side. The other jedi view him with slight suspition.

When he heard from his master that the next mission was investigating several disappearances in a Taris subcontint, he started having dreams and visions about an underground temple. From this points his memories are blurry, and the next certain thing is that he awoke, badly bruised and hurt, dozens of miles from the nearest city, in the middle of nowhere. He faintly remembers a fight in that temple against strange creatures and shadows, and the words "Gorak sta aszar". He can't sense his master nowhere, and is currently heading back in the city, in exceptionally sour mood.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 8, 2008)

Pick me, pick me, pick me! I'm definitely interested. I did sign up for another game, but it never took off! 

I shall work up a background and concept shortly, though I am most likely aiming for a Jedi, since Jedi's in general rock.  Or maybe a Noble, because they are awesome. Or a Scoundrel because they are fun. Or a Scout, because Chewie is furry... Or a Soldier, because they got big guns... Or... Uhm... Something!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2008)

What about a Mark I droid? is from the same period I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, since we have a few Jedis already, I'll be the obligatory plucky scoundrel...possibly force-sensitive, possibly not. 

Details to follow!


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

Blackrat...Sounds good...the GH-7 from Threats of the Galaxy fits that pretty well, with hovering locomotion and specific non-human medical programming that, while not hindering, could lead to some funny role-playing opportunities.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

Voda...I like the looks of that droid.  Use the Super Battle Droid stats, but remove the arm-blasters.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 8, 2008)

Nightbreeze...ooh, fluffy!  With a teensy bit of bending, Styrke sounds good.  Got some stats for us?


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 8, 2008)

[SBLOCK=For GM eyes only]Kian Yuthura, Human Jedi (or Soldier) 1

Kian does not know if she was born on Korriban, but for most of her life the Academy on the planet was all that she ever knew. She gained the initial training required and at the age of 15 she was accepted as the apprentice of one of the higher ranked masters of the order.
Their first mission was on Taris and this was the mission in which Kian should be forged into a tool for the order and in which she'd lose her innocence and softness. They were to create a new academy for the Sith beneath the surface of the planet. In the process citizens of Taris were kidnapped, to do the construction work.
She does not really remember much from what happened that caused the death of her master. She remembers waking up to the sound of lightsabers clashing and seeing her master fighting another, apparently one of the Jedi. When she woke up she was outside the temple, which had been destroyed in the battle.

Note: Yes, Kian is a Sith, yet she's young and isn't really corrupted yet, although her master tried to shape her into a monster, but she's a teenager and does not take well to others trying to command her around. She will be acting more by her emotions rather than being all emotionless, but that's really the only difference between herself and a Jedi. Her background ties up with Stryke, who came with a Jedi master to investigate. I hope this is acceptable.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure. What kind of bending do you want?
[sblock=Styrke]





Heavy emphasis at force powers. I don't know how good is this, and whether I would be able to fare well against eventual lightsaber sith, but hell, I prefer a character with more style and depth, rather than a fighting monstruosity.


Str 14 +2
Dex 10 +0
Con 8 -1
Int 12 +1
Wis 16 +3
Cha 14 +2

Hit points: 29

Reflex: 12
Fortitude: 11
Will: 15

Damage threshold: 10

Force sensitivity
Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
Talent: Deflect
Feat: Skill focus (Use the Force)
Feat: Force Training (move object, force disarm, mind trick, force thrust)

Skills:
1) Use the force +12 (+5 trained, +5 skill focus, +2 charisma)
2) Acrobatics +5 (+5 trained)
3) Knowledge (galactic lore) +6 (+5 trained, +1 intelligence)
4) Initiative +5 (+5 trained)

Equipment:
Lightsaber (Attack: +3 , 2d8+3 damage)

Jedi red and gold colored robe

Credit chip: 100 credits
Basic datapad: 100 credits
Comlink, short range: 25 credits
2 glowrods: 20 credits
All -temperature cloak: 100 credits
Breath mask+2 atmosphere canisters/filters: 250 gp
Syntherope (45 meters): 20 credits
10 ration packs: 50 credits

Credits left: 535

I'd like you to come up with what is inside my head and what was that temple. I'd rather like to be something ancient and strange, not "just" the "usual" crazed Sith.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm...do we have need of an Outlaw Tech? I had one in a previous Saga game that went belly-up who was a lot of fun.

Also, what's the time frame here? You mention the Sith War, but not the 'Jedi Civil War.'


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds very interesting.  Is this after Revan's begun recruiting Jedi to his cause?  If it is, put me down as a Revanchist Jedi Padawan.  If not, I'll be a Republic soldier.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2008)

Since my former SW game fell apart, I'd like to rework my character to this game.

He'll be a Tarisian noble with Force-Pike training.  Maybe have connections as a Republic officer-in-training.  I'll probably play him with the standard Taris anti-alien sentiments at first, open to learning that aliens ARE, in fact, people too.

I will take some time to re-work him up.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks neat. Lemme think about a concept.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 9, 2008)

A little background:
--------------------
Fornus Vail was an orphan by the time he was 8; his mother killed by Rakghouls father did his best to provide for him but, in the end, life was tougher than he was and Vail was left on his own.

Friends and co-workers of his father helped Vail for a time but chairity doesn't last long when there's not enough to eat. His childhood was hard and best forgotten but it did teach the young twi'lekk to survive, accept help when it was offered, and to make the best of any given situation.

By the time he was 15 Vail'd managed to snag a prime gig ferrying folks around in a stolen air taxi. He was living the high life: steady income, the promise of a relationship with the twi'lekk dispatcher, a place to call his own and a modicom of respect from those around him. Yes, life was good... and then came the Exhange. They wanted 'access fees' and Vail didn't have it; he'd spent it on new digs and new cloths. To make a long story short, Vail learned to respect the Exchange. Life is tough and they're tougher... especially when they torch your digs and scrap your taxi. 

After the flames died out Vail scavenges what he can from the wreckage of his once promising life. He knows he'll be all right; he's a survivor. Life is tough, but Vail is tougher.
----------------------------------------------------------

Concept: last man standing
Ht: 2meters
Wt: 101 kilos
Color: aqua
Eyes: red
Distinguishing Features: gang tattos running down the length of his lekku; tattooed stylized sunburst over left eye.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vail* - Fornus Vail; *Concept:* last man standing
*Species:* Twi'lekk, *Class:* Scout 1
*HT:* 6 ft, *WT:* 177 lb., *Coloration:* aquamarine (green/blue), *Eyes:* red, *Distinguishing Features:* gang tattoos running down the length of his lekku and a tattooed stylized sunburst over his left eye.
"This? This ain't nothin'. Last week it was twice as bad."

*STR: 8 -1*........0=8
*DEX: 15 +2*.......8=15
*CON: 16 +3*......10=16
*INT: 12 +1*.......4=12
*WIS: 10 +0*.......4=12 -2 racial
*CHA: 14 +2*.......4=12 +2 racial

*ABILITES--Species:* 
 * Deceptive: reroll deception checks
 * Great Fortitude: +2 species bonus to FORT defense.
 * Low-light Vision: ignore concealment from darkness (but not total concealment).

*ABILITES--Class:* 
 * +2 Reflex defense, +1 Fortitude defense
 * see starting feats below

*HP: *27, *Threshold:* 7, *Second Wind (x2):* 6hp
*AC:* 12 (_flat 10_), *FORT* +7, *REFL *+5, *WILL *+1
*Attack Bonus +0* (_MAB -1, RAB +2, GRAPPLE -1_)
*Speed *8, *Force Points:* 5, Destiny: ZERO

*TRAINED SKILLS: *
 * Endurance +8
 * Initiative +7
 * Mechanics +6
 * Perception +5
 * Pilot +7
 * Survival +5
*LANGUAGES:* Basic, Ryl, Lekku

*FEATS: *
 * Shake it Off
 * WP (pistols)
 * WP (rifles)
 * WP (simple weapons)
 * Extra 2nd Wind

*TALENTS: *
 * Long Stride (+2 speed in light or no armor)

*GEAR & CREDITS (10 credit stick): *
 * vibrodagger (200cr, 2d4 dmg, 1kg, slashing or piercing)
 * Ion Pistol (250cr, 3d6 ion-dmg, S, 1kg, Energy--ion)
 * Stun Grenade (250cr, 4d6 stun, 0.5kg, Energy)
 * Sporting Blaster Rifle (800cr, 3d6 dmg/2d6 stun, S, 4kg, Energy)
 * Comlink, video capable (short-range; 50cr, 0.1kg)
 * field kit (1000cr)
 * all-temperature cloak (100cr, 1.5kg)
 * energy cell x1 (10cr)
 * power pack x3 (75cr, 0.1kg)
 * tool kit (250cr, 1kg)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashlin Veda - Work in Progress:

[Sblock=Ashlin Veda]Name: Ashlin Veda
Profession: Outlaw Tech
Force Points: 5  Destiny: ??
Medium Human Female Scoundrel 1
Init: +7; Perception: +5
Languages: Basic, Binary, Huttese, Bocce
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort  Ref  Will 
Hit Points: 20; Threshold 13
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +0
Ranged +3
Base Attack +1; Grapple +0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Chr 12

Talents:
Personalized Modifications (1std +1 hit, +2 dmg)

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (class)
WP: Pistol (Class)
WP: Simple (Class)
Tech Specialist
Armor Proficiency: Light
Skill Focus: Mechanics

Trained Skills:
Mechanics +13
Use Computer +8
Knowledge: Technology +8
Knowledge: Physical Sciences +8
Deception +6
Perception +5
Initiative +7

Equipment:
Money: 495cr

Weapon
Blaster Pistol, +3 to hit, 3d6 dmg (2d6 stun), 1kg, 100 shots, 500cr

Armor
Blast Helmet & Vest, +2 Ref, +5 max dex, 0 ACP, 3kg, 500cr

Gear
Datapad, .5kg, 1000cr
Mesh Tape, .5kg, 5cr
Utility Belt, 4kg, 500cr

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height:
Weight:
Hair:
Eyes:

Appearance:



Background:[/sblock]


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Shayuri..."Into the Infinite Flames" takes place just at the beginning of the Mandalorian invasion of the Republic, some thirty years after the war against Exar Kun and about six years before the beginning of the Jedi Civil War.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Possum...this is just before the Mandalorians invade Republic space proper, and Revan (who will remain nameless) and Malak (called Alek "Squint" Squinquargesimus) have, for nearly a year, been sending young Jedi on scouting missions around the Rim.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightbreeze...Styrke approved!  I'll spend a bit of time trying to formulate the teensy changes I'd like to make to the character (nothing to background or personality, just the circumstances of his journey to Taris).  More info as the game develops!

Remember to add both your level and class bonus to all Defenses.  Also, indeed, for each use in combat you'd like, you take the powers individually...however, whenever you roll a natural 20 on a Force power check, your Force powers are all refreshed.  Additionally, you can spend a Force Point as a reaction to refresh one of your powers, which you can use immediately.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Shaggy...I like it!  Give us some more background (no need to give his whole lineage and such, of course) and some stats, and we'll be glad to have you!


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Shayuri...Neat!  Some background, if you please, and this character could be A-OK.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 9, 2008)

Lobo...I like it!  Vail's approved.  Just the one question, though, how'd he get 40 hit points at first level?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2008)

Neuronin said:


> Blackrat...Sounds good...the GH-7 from Threats of the Galaxy fits that pretty well, with hovering locomotion and specific non-human medical programming that, while not hindering, could lead to some funny role-playing opportunities.




Is it possible to play a custom model as per _option 1_ of page 186 in the core-book?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 9, 2008)

ok. I added the equipment and changed one power (move object replacing farseeing, as I read it again and decided that I don't want it right now).


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 9, 2008)

Was my concept playable/approvable or should I come up with something different?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 9, 2008)

*Belloc "Bel" Sinde*

Medium human Noble 1, CL1
*Destiny* ?????; *Force Points* 5
*Init* +1; *Perception* +5
*Languages* Basic, Durese, Ryl, High Galactic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 16 (flat-footed 15); Fortitude: 12; Will: 13 
*Hit Points*: 19 Threshold: 12
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +0, Grp +2
*Melee* punch +2 (1d3+2) or
*Melee* force pike +2 (2d8+4) or
*Ranged* Blaster Pistol +1 (3d6) 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 15, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Talents*: Presence
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light), Linguist, Weapon Proficiency (advanced, pistols, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Deception +7, Gather Information +7, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Perception +5, Persuasion +7, Pilot +6, Use Computer +6
*Possessions*: blaster pistol, combat jumpsuit, force pike, utility belt (3 days of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, power pack, 2 energy cells, glow rod, comlink with pocket scrambler, liquid cable dispenser with small grappling hook, credit chip with 940 credits, binder cuffs, blaster pistol, combat jumpsuit, force pike licenses), hip holster, all-temperature cloak 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience * 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height * 1.9 m, * Weight * 80 kg

[sblock=Character History]  Belloc, the youngest member of a Tarisian noble family is tired of always doing what his parents expect of him.  He attended the Grand Academy of the Republic on Taris on his parent’s wishes, receiving training in languages, the military, and computer skills.  Mostly, he took advantage of that time to occasionally sneak down to the undercity and watch the swoop races.  Just recently he graduated with no great distinction and has moved home to await some sort of post in the Republican beuracracy.  Because he was a member of the Sinde family, he is pretty much garanteed a job…the thing is, Belloc has absolutely no interest in being a minor-level functionary in the Durese embassy or a low-level beurocratic speed-bump in a liscensing office somewhere.

Belloc, or “Bel” to his friends, has taken to walking around some of the less respectable areas of Taris, looking for some opportunity to take what money he has saved, his battle gear, and whatever luck he can muster, and leave his family’s wishes behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, forget my previous question. The GH-7 looks like a perfect choice, though if I may, I'd like to modify it a bit (Specifically replace the 3 non-heroic levels with 1 level of noble, which would balance it a bit by lowering the skills, but giving more HP). Here's a short backstory:

[sblock=Scrap]Scrap is a unique model droid and was found on a barren world few years ago by a group of explorers. It is unknown how he got there in the first place but he was in a bad shape and most of his memory was unsalvable. Infact only the core-memory seemed fully functional and most of the droid looked like it had been welded together from thousands of salvaged scrap-parts. One of the explorers fixed and reprogrammed the little droid as best as he could to function as medical and scientific droid. When he finally rebooted the droid it became fast apparent that even the core was malfunctioning, as the droid's personality was stuck to a depressed and pessimistic view of life. He could also remember bits and pieces from his past but nothing to really point where he came from. The explorers named him Scrap, but when they ran into money troubles they had to sell him on.[/sblock]

Anyone want a droid?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm...if you would enjoy being the droid of patient Jedi Master with a cynical and bad-tempered Padawan 

I suppose we would make a fine dialogues


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashlin's good with droids. 

Background will be done asap, GM, sir.


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lan Teir  CL 1*
Female Epicanthix (near-human) Jedi 1
*Destiny* ; *Force* 5; *Dark Side* 1
*Init* +2; *Senses* Perception +6
*Languages* Basic, Huttese.
***
*Defenses* Ref 15 (13 flat-footed), Fort 13, Will 13
*HP* 31; *Threshold* 13
***
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* lightsaber +4 (2d8+3)
or
*Melee* unarmed strike +4 (1d6+3)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* 
*Atk Options* Unarmed Strike
*Force Powers Known* Battle Strike, Move Object
***
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Talents* Deflect
*Feats* Force Sensitive, Force Training, Martial Arts I, Weapon Proficiencies (Lightsaber, simple)
*Skills* Acrobatics +7, Jump +8, Perception +6, Use the Force +5
*Possessions* lightsaber, Jedi robe, comlink, datapad.

*For Everyone's Eyes*
[sblock]
"I am sorry, Master, but you just don't see the threats that are to come.  *beep* does."  With these words, Tan left her Master's side on Coruscant to be one of the many Jedi that flocked to the side of the man who would be called The Revanchist.  Prior to that, she had been a perfectly normal 18 year old Jedi under the tutelage of a Duros Jedi Master.

Born on the Outer Rim planet of Panatha, one of the martial near-human Epicanthix, Tan was identified at an early age and sent to Coruscant to be trained as a toddler.  Her fears of her home planet being attacked by the Mandalorians and the Republic and rest of the Jedi Order doing nothing to help them urged her to join the forces of the Revanchist and hopefully take back the planets already conquered.

As an Epicanthix, Lan stands slightly taller than normal human females at 1.8 meters.  She wears her dark brown hair cut short, fearing that long hair would make an excellent target in a hand-to-hand fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 9, 2008)

If I read the rule book correctly, he gets 24 hit points + his Con. I'll re-read that part in a bit; perhaps that was supposed to say con modifier.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I do have an old character that would fit in I think. If only the background was written in English rather than my native language, I could simply copy paste all of it. 

Alia Caveel, Human Noble level 1
Alia was born into a noble family on Corulag. Both of her parents were diplomats and Alia grew up with only the company of the maids and her personal droid (originally a protocol droid, but could be a bodyguard instead). She was taught by great tutors, yet she always wanted something different, something more. She wanted to be a Jedi, she wanted to explore the Galaxy, something else than simply live inside the mansion with none of her own age to keep her company.
She was informed that she was to be married off to a much older gentleman, the senator of Commenor. It was a political marriage and not one of love (even if her mother told her that she'd grow to love her new husband, just like her mother had grown to love her father). After meeting with the man and finding him highly unpleasant, she fled the planet hidden in the cargo room of a space transport together with her droid and a few belongings. A few more jumps, which eventually caused her to almost run out of credits, she found herself on the planet of Taris, far away from her home planet, intent to perhaps create a new life for herself, hopefully a far more interesting and exciting life than her previous.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 9, 2008)

Lobo Lurker said:


> If I read the rule book correctly, he gets 24 hit points + his Con. I'll re-read that part in a bit; perhaps that was supposed to say con modifier.




From Page 37 Scout gains 24 + constitution modifier. This is Saga, not 4e.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 9, 2008)

Updated Vail in post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4366378&postcount=22


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightbreeze...are you sure you want the blast helmet and vest?  Jedis don't get Armor Proficiency, and I noted you didn't take the feat with one of your picks.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 10, 2008)

Shaggy...OK!  I like it, and you are thus approved.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

So um, any word on Scrap?


----------



## serow (Jul 10, 2008)

Away from books right now, but is there still any room?


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackrat...Actually, adjust the GH-7 like this: nonheroic 2/noble 1, increase defenses per level 1 noble, hit points 22, damage threshold 10, Force Points 5, replace feat list with five other feats you qualify for (or just leave as is, your choice!) AND add one of the noble class' starting feats, replace skill list (or, again, leave as is), and add 1,500 credits to final cost, XP total 3,000.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

If you think that's okay, I'm good with it. Though technically that breaks the rule that starting droids shouldn't cost more than 5000 C. That's why I suggested removing all the non-heroic levels.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackrat...Oh, I'll get those extra credits out of your durasteel hide somehow...get me a character sheet, and you're go.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

Very well . I'll have the sheet up in 12 hours.


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 10, 2008)

*Update - circa 2 AM, July 10th.*

So far, we've got three approved characters: Nightbreeze's Jedi Styrke, ShaggySpellsword's Noble Belloc Sinde, and Lobo Lurker's Scout Fornus Vail.

It's also looking like Blackrat's droid Noble, the obviously well loved "Scrap", will be a fourth.

Other than that, though, we're still open.  I'm still reviewing and considering several other characters for entry, so feel free to throw your character in!

To anyone who's posted yet and not received a response, please be patient...I'll make sure to review all offered characters before filling the final slots.

Looking forward to playing with you all!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

To inform you of the changes I'm planning, I'll replace the Gybernetic Surgery feat with something else, since I don't think it's usefull for me. Also I'll propably take pistol proficiency from noble starting feats so I can stun-bolt our enemies. The skill list can stay as it is. I think that's pretty much it .


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 10, 2008)

Neuronin said:


> Nightbreeze...are you sure you want the blast helmet and vest?  Jedis don't get Armor Proficiency, and I noted you didn't take the feat with one of your picks.




My fault, forgot to check the armor proficiencies. Removing it for a bright red-and-gold customized jedi robe (just give some more headaches to the other Jedi masters). Could you send me your interpretation on my arrival at Taris and my master?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, here's the crunch though I need to add a language and blaster & check the calculations once more. There was at least on mistake in the book itself, 'cause there's no way for GH-7 to have +14 in treat injury.

Scrap
Small 1st Degree Droid Non-Heroic 2/Noble 1
Destiny ?; Force 5
Init +3; Senses Low-light Vision, Perception 10
Languages Basic, Binary, Bocce, Huttese, High Galactic.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 14 (flatfooted 12), Fort 10, Will 14
Hp 22; Treshold 10
Immune Droid Traits
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6 (Hover)
Melee 0
Ranged 3
- Blaster Pistol 3d6+1
Base attack 1
---------------------------------------------
str 8, dex 14, con -, int 16, wis 15, cha 12
Talents: Educated

Feats: Skill Training Mechanics, Skill Focus (Mechanics, Treat Injury, Use Computer), Surgical Expertise, Pistol Proficiency

Skills: Mechanics 14, Perception 10, Initiative 8, Stealth 8, Treat Injury 13, Use Computer 14

Systems: Hovering Locomotion, Improved Sensor Package, Integrated Comlink, Internal Storage (2kg), 3 Hand Appendage, 1 Tool Appendage, Heuristic Processor, Vocabulator

Possessions: Medical kit, Personal Holoprojector, Blaster Pistol (Licenced), Holster.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 10, 2008)

I would like to throw my hat in if I can.  A Jedi or a Scoundrel.  Either one I can Stat if you have room


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sparks Steel Grip*

Background:

Once a common guard droid in one of the lost planets of the outer ring, this Mark I unit, old and obsolete, sold to a merchant who's name history has forgotten. The Twilek merchant sold the droid in a junk sale, to a very mysterious man. Robed in black tunics, the human took the droid and paid nothing for it, the only words he said were "You want to give me that droid" and waved his hand towards the merchant. 
The Mark I barely could walk after his new master, his gears and parts were filled with oxide and corrosion. 
The human was a sith apprentice. He took the droid to his master ship, and got it repaired, installed an heuristic processor in it and programed it himself. Furion, such was the sith name, programed the old Mark I unit to be a ruthless killer, an assassin. But installing an heuristic processor on an assesine droid, on a pure killing machine is not the best of the ideas. 
The reprogramed droid was assigned in various missions to kill important people from some influent planets of the outer ring, since it appears to be a guard droid. 
Each time the droid cames back, it was memory wiped out. But one time, that didn't happened. When the technical droid was up to wipe the Mark I memory out, it took its probes, tare them appart, and destroyed the technical droid. It seaked through the registers of the computer, until he found his lost memories. Lacking any computer skills, the Mark I unit tried to load his memories back to his core, but something wrong happened. The wires started sparking out, and then the computer exploded. Mark I heuristic processor was damaged in the process, but his memories were there. Far from crippling the droid, the damages give it a unique personality, that his enemies would fear in the future.
The wild droid took his weapons and went looking for his "master". Furion looked surprised at the droid, but caught unarmed and unprepared he didn't got a chance against the cold blooded robot. Mark I emptied his powerpack on the already roasted body of the sith. After that the droid left the ship in a fighter.
He became a bounty hunter, traveling the galaxy, searching for a good price to claim. His merciless means and the fact that from his head often sprout some sparks, earn him the nick name "Sparks Steel Grip" which he took gladly.
He stored a great amount of hat towards the sith, for reasons that are unknown even for him.

His last job get him to Taris, to hunt some computer hijacker. But he ran out of luck, since the guy killed himself before getting caught. 
With nothing better to do, Sparks walks Taris.

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Sheet:

```
Sparks Steel Grip.


Str 14 +2
Dex 18 +4 (+2)
Con NA
Int 12 +1 (-2)
Wis 8 -1 (-2) 
Cha 8 -1

Hit points: 30

Reflex: 15
Fortitude: 15
Will: 10

Damage threshold: 15

Initiative +10

Perception -1

Attacks:
Blaster rifle: Attk:+5(+1 ir PB)  Dmg:3d8(+1 ir PB)
Stun Baton:  Attk:+3  Dmg:1d6
Ion pistol:  Attk:+5(+1 ir PB)  Dmg:2d6(+1 ir PB)  
Blaster pistol Hold out: Attk:+5(+1 ir PB)  Dmg:3d6(+1 ir PB)

Armor proficience (Light)
Armor proficience (medium)
Weapon Proficiency (rifles)
Weapon Proficiency (pistols)
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)

Talent: Devasting attack (Rifles): 

Drop 5 the target damage threshold if 

use selected weapon. 

Feat: Point blank shot.

Skills:
Mechanics +6
Knowledge tactics +6
Initiative +10



Model accesories (1000):
Magnetic feets 600
Vocabulator    50
Heuristic procesor
Locked access  50
Darkvision     150
Telescopic hand 100
Backup Processor 100



Equipment (3000):
Blaster rifle  1000
Durasteel shell 900
Credit chip 100 
Basic datapad 100 
Comlink, sr 25 
Powerpacks (5) 125
Targeting scope 100
Stun baton   15
Ion pistol  250
Blaster pistol hold out 300


Credits left: 75
```


----------



## serow (Jul 11, 2008)

*Done*

Baesk Bhim, Trandoshan Soldier

The general idea is that he was a bouncer-type who just couldn't get any sort of lucky break, and even ended up having to bust some small time punks for excessive drunken misbehaviour, which of course earns him their enmity. He ain't got much talents nor many credits left, all he has is a strong arm and a sense of dignity. I'm hoping that this helps his eventual initiation into the Jedi order.

Metagame wise, he's starting off with Soldier, but will multiclass into Jedi to focus exclusively on lightsaber skills, since he's that kind of character who has almost zero capability in Force powers, so he can only devote his training into the more mundane side of Jedi-hood.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you still open for recruits? 

I'd love to play in a KOTOR game, I've a few nice ideas in mind, already.

I'll get something worked up and posted, assuming you are still recruiting, and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Withdrawing my submission.

Enworld is being slow and annoying again, and it's hard enough keeping up with the games I'm already in.

I do apologize, but even if I did join, it's looking like I'd probably just slow things up. 

Hope y'all have fun!


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 15, 2008)

When will we find out who the last members of the party are? I know you said you'd give comments later on our characters, but now I've waited for 5 days to hear something, anything.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 15, 2008)

The DM is gone missing...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

It seems


----------



## Neuronin (Jul 17, 2008)

*Return of the GM*

Sorry 'bout the long absence.  I've returned, and we're entering the final stages of preparation.

Blackrat..."Scrap" is approved, though keep in mind that, as a 1st degree droid, you are NOT ALLOWED to harm sentients or allow harm to come to sentients.  As such, the blaster you carry is only capable of stun damage, and you should only use it in the most dire of circumstances.

Also, keep in mind that you are also bound to "follow the orders of your rightful owner", though this doesn't mean much for an independent droid.

As for everyone else, I'm going to make my decision on the final initial member of the group by tomorrow evening, so feel free to submit until then.

The Flames are coming!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a note saying I'm still here.


----------



## serow (Jul 17, 2008)

Baesk Bhim ready for duty!

Just need to spend that 1000 credits...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2008)

My droid is also ready, did you take a look at him?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2008)

Neuronin said:


> Sorry 'bout the long absence.  I've returned, and we're entering the final stages of preparation.
> 
> Blackrat..."Scrap" is approved, though keep in mind that, as a 1st degree droid, you are NOT ALLOWED to harm sentients or allow harm to come to sentients.  As such, the blaster you carry is only capable of stun damage, and you should only use it in the most dire of circumstances.



Yeah, he uses only stun and only to protect his owner from harm. Just need to pick owner for him .


----------

